# Closing/Opening Wedge Oseteotomies



## lucy4132 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am trying to code a closing wedge osteotomy, left cuboid and an opening wedge osteotomy, medial cuneiform procedure but I can?t find the appropriate CPT codes.  There are codes for the metatarsal bones but not the cuboid or medial cuneiform.  The specifics from the operative report are:

?An osteotomy was then created in the lateral cuboid going from lateral to medial, full thickness.  After creating this osteotomy, a wedge of bone was removed approximately 5 mm at the wide point, which was at the lateral aspect of the cuboid.  This was done down to the medial aspect of the cuboid.?  
Then, for the cuneiform osteotomy:

?Attention was now directed to the medial cuneiform of the left foot where an osteotomy was created from medial to lateral through and through.?

Any suggestions for how I should approach this


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 29, 2014)

lucy4132 said:


> I am trying to code a closing wedge osteotomy, left cuboid and an opening wedge osteotomy, medial cuneiform procedure but I can?t find the appropriate CPT codes.  There are codes for the metatarsal bones but not the cuboid or medial cuneiform.  The specifics from the operative report are:
> 
> ?An osteotomy was then created in the lateral cuboid going from lateral to medial, full thickness.  After creating this osteotomy, a wedge of bone was removed approximately 5 mm at the wide point, which was at the lateral aspect of the cuboid.  This was done down to the medial aspect of the cuboid.?
> Then, for the cuneiform osteotomy:
> ...





I use 28304  for each


----------



## lucy4132 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Closing/Opening Wedge Osteotomies*

Thank you!


----------

